# تأملات فى سفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول



## fikry (20 يوليو 2012)

تأملات فى سفر التكوين 
الأصحاح الأول

1 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.	1 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth. 


2 وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ. 	2 And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters.

3 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ.	3 And God said, Let there be light: and there was light. 


4 وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ.	4 And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness.

5 وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَارًا، وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا.	5 And God called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And the evening and the morning were the first day.

6 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ جَلَدٌ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِيَاهِ. وَلْيَكُنْ فَاصِلاً بَيْنَ مِيَاهٍ وَمِيَاهٍ». 	6 And God said, Let there be a firmament in the midst of the waters, and let it divide the waters from the waters. 

7 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ الْجَلَدَ، وَفَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ الْجَلَدِ وَالْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي فَوْقَ الْجَلَدِ. وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ.	7 And God made the firmament, and divided the waters which were under the firmament from the waters which were above the firmament: and it was so.

8 وَدَعَا اللهُ الْجَلَدَ سَمَاءً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا ثَانِيًا.	8 And God called the firmament Heaven. And the evening and the morning were the second day.

9 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَجْتَمِعِ الْمِيَاهُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى مَكَانٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَلْتَظْهَرِ الْيَابِسَةُ». وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ.	9 And God said, Let the waters under the heaven be gathered together unto one place, and let the dry land appear: and it was so.

10 وَدَعَا اللهُ الْيَابِسَةَ أَرْضًا، وَمُجْتَمَعَ الْمِيَاهِ دَعَاهُ بِحَارًا. وَرَأَى اللهُ ذلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.	10 And God called the dry land Earth; and the gathering together of the waters called he Seas: and God saw that it was good.

11 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتُنْبِتِ الأَرْضُ عُشْبًا وَبَقْلاً يُبْزِرُ بِزْرًا، وَشَجَرًا ذَا ثَمَرٍ يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرًا كَجِنْسِهِ، بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ. 	11 And God said, Let the earth bring forth grass, the herb yielding seed, and the fruit tree yielding fruit after his kind, whose seed is in itself, upon the earth: and it was so.

12 فَأَخْرَجَتِ الأَرْضُ عُشْبًا وَبَقْلاً يُبْزِرُ بِزْرًا كَجِنْسِهِ، وَشَجَرًا يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرًا بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَأَى اللهُ ذلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.	12 And the earth brought forth grass, and herb yielding seed after his kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: and God saw that it was good.

13 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا ثَالِثًا.	13 And the evening and the morning were the third day.

14 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَكُنْ أَنْوَارٌ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ، وَتَكُونَ لآيَاتٍ وَأَوْقَاتٍ وَأَيَّامٍ وَسِنِينٍ.	14 And God said, Let there be lights in the firmament of the heaven to divide the day from the night; and let them be for signs, and for seasons, and for days, and years: 

15 وَتَكُونَ أَنْوَارًا فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ.	15 And let them be for lights in the firmament of the heaven to give light upon the earth: and it was so.

16 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ: النُّورَ الأَكْبَرَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ، وَالنُّورَ الأَصْغَرَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ، وَالنُّجُومَ.	16 And God made two great lights; the greater light to rule the day, and the lesser light to rule the night: he made the stars also.

17 وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ،	17 And God set them in the firmament of the heaven to give light upon the earth,

18 وَلِتَحْكُمَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ، وَلِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَرَأَى اللهُ ذلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.	18 And to rule over the day and over the night, and to divide the light from the darkness: and God saw that it was good.

19 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا رَابِعًا.	19 And the evening and the morning were the fourth day.

20 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتَفِضِ الْمِيَاهُ زَحَّافَاتٍ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ، وَلْيَطِرْ طَيْرٌ فَوْقَ الأَرْضِ عَلَى وَجْهِ جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ».	20 And God said, Let the waters bring forth abundantly the moving creature that hath life, and fowl that may fly above the earth in the open firmament of heaven. 

21 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ، وَكُلَّ ذَوَاتِ الأَنْفُسِ الْحيَّةِ الدَّبَّابَةِ الْتِى فَاضَتْ بِهَا الْمِيَاهُ كَأَجْنَاسِهَا، وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَأَى اللهُ ذلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.	21 And God created great whales, and every living creature that moveth, which the waters brought forth abundantly, after their kind, and every winged fowl after his kind: and God saw that it was good.

22 وَبَارَكَهَا اللهُ قَائِلاً: «أَثْمِرِي وَاكْثُرِي وَامْلإِي الْمِيَاهَ فِي الْبِحَارِ. وَلْيَكْثُرِ الطَّيْرُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ».	22 And God blessed them, saying, Be fruitful, and multiply, and fill the waters in the seas, and let fowl multiply in the earth.

23 وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا خَامِسًا.	23 And the evening and the morning were the fifth day.

24 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتُخْرِجِ الأَرْضُ ذَوَاتِ أَنْفُسٍ حَيَّةٍ كَجِنْسِهَا: بَهَائِمَ، وَدَبَّابَاتٍ، وَوُحُوشَ أَرْضٍ كَأَجْنَاسِهَا». وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ.	24 And God said, Let the earth bring forth the living creature after his kind, cattle, and creeping thing, and beast of the earth after his kind: and it was so.

25 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ وُحُوشَ الأَرْضِ كَأَجْنَاسِهَا، وَالْبَهَائِمَ كَأَجْنَاسِهَا، وَجَمِيعَ دَبَّابَاتِ الأَرْضِ كَأَجْنَاسِهَا. وَرَأَى اللهُ ذلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.	25 And God made the beast of the earth after his kind, and cattle after their kind, and every thing that creepeth upon the earth after his kind: and God saw that it was good.

26 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ».	26 And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth. 

27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.	27 So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them.

28 وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلأُوا الأَرْضَ، وَأَخْضِعُوهَا، وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ».	28 And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth.

29 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «إِنِّي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ كُلَّ بَقْل يُبْزِرُ بِزْرًا عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَكُلَّ شَجَرٍ فِيهِ ثَمَرُ شَجَرٍ يُبْزِرُ بِزْرًا لَكُمْ يَكُونُ طَعَامًا.	29 And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat. 


30 وَلِكُلِّ حَيَوَانِ الأَرْضِ وَكُلِّ طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَكُلِّ دَبَّابَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ فِيهَا نَفْسٌ حَيَّةٌ، أَعْطَيْتُ كُلَّ عُشْبٍ أَخْضَرَ طَعَامًا». وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ. 	30 And to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to every thing that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is life, I have given every green herb for meat: and it was so.

31 وَرَأَى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدًّا. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا سَادِسًا.	31 And God saw every thing that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. And the evening and the morning were the sixth day.

مقدمة 
الحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس كله يأسر أى أنسان يبحث عن معنى الحياة والحب المتدفق الذى ليس له حدود من أبانا الذى فى السموات ولو نظرنا بموضوعية لوجدنا أن الأنجيل يبدأ بالفردوس المفقود وينتهى بالفردوس العائد .... رحلة طويلة مع شخصيات عديدة مختلفة التعليم والثقافة والأسلوب اختارهم الهنا وسار معهم لتحقيق الوعد بالعودة للفردوس المفقود وكان يتأنى على الكل وكان يصنع عدلا ورحمة ..أشياء كثيرة وذكريات كثيرة .
لكن الذكريات الأولى فى البداية الخاصة بالبشرية كلها ..الذكريات الأولى يوم ما ربنا أوجد الكون لأجلنا ويوم ما خلقنا ..والذكريات الأولى للخطية وأول مرة الأنسان يغلط فيها أو كيف الأنسان ربنا يجدده ويخلقه.. والذكريات الأولى كيف أن الله أبتدأ يعلن ذاته للخليقة كلها من خلال أشخاص هو تعامل معهم ولأجل ذلك تأملى فى سفر التكوين للبدايات الأولى للخليقة وللسقوط ولتجديد الخليقة تكون فرصة جميلة للأنسان أنه يختبر عمل الله فى حياته بواقع ملموس معاش وحاسس بيه ومختبره .
والحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس ككل نلاحظ فيه ملاحظتين ممتازين جدا,أول ملاحظة:الناس اللى كتبوا الكتاب المقدس عبارة عن أربعين شخصية وكتبوا الكتاب المقدس على مدى 16 قرن وكانوا شخصيات مختلفة عن بعضها منتهى الأختلاف فمنهم العالم والفيلسوف مثل بولس الرسول ومنهم الرجل الصياد مثل بطرس ومنهم موسى الذى تربى بكل حكمة المصريين ومنهم عاموس الرجل الراعى جانى الجميز ومنهم داوود الملك ومنهم سليمان ذو الحكمة ومنهم حزقيال الذى كان من رجال الكهنوت ومنهم أشعياء الذى كان من السبط الملوكى ..تشكيلة عجيبة بثقافات مختلفة وبيئات مختلفة وظروف مختلفة وانفاعالات مختلفة لكن هناك شيئين ربطوا الأربعين شخصية اللى كتبوا واللى كتبوا على مدى سته عشر قرنا من الزمان ,, فأول شىء نلاحظة ان هناك أيه فى سفر حبقوق لم يوجد أحد يصل لمعناها  لو ذهبنا لسفر حبقوق 3 : 9 سُبَاعِيَّاتُ سِهَامٍ كَلِمَتُكَ  فما معنى هذه الآية  وكان الواحد يفسرها أن كلمة ربنا زى السهم  وكاملة لأن كما نعرف أن رقم 7 هو رقم الكمال ,لكن الحقيقة التفسير ليس هكذا أبدا والحقيقة أن علماء الكتاب المقدس أكتشفوا ملاحظة عجيبة جدا أن الكتاب المقدس عند كتابته بلغته الأصلية سواء العبرية للعهد القديم أو اليونانية للعهد الجديد أكتشفوا نظام عجيب لكل كتابة الكتاب المقدس عبارة عن سباعيات أى رقم سبعة ومضاعفاتها سواء بالعبريه أو باليونانية ! وسنتكلم عن نظام السباعيات لاحقا وأتسائل ما هو المعنى أو ماذا يجعل شخص مثل موسى أو داوود أو بطرس أو يوحنا سواء كتب بالعبرية أو باليونانية الكل يكتب بطريقة واحدة وهى طريقة السباعيات بالرغم من انهم ثقافات مختلفة وأزمنة مختلفة وظروف مختلفة ومواضيع مختلفة إلا إن الكل كتب بطريقة السباعيات ..أذا ما هى حكاية السباعيات هذه سواء بالعبرى أوباليونانى سنجد أن كلام مكتوب عبارة عن حروف والحروف تكون كلمات والكلمات تكون جمل أو عبارات ثم العبارات تكون فقرات وكل فقرة تتكلم عن فكرة معينة والعجيب ان كل الكتاب المقدس سواء فى حروفه أو فى عدد كلماته أو فى عدد عباراته عبارة عن سبعة ومضعفاتها لنتعرف على ذلك بعبارة أخرى نأخذ مثال اول آية مكتوبة فى سفر التكوين  فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.وعندما نظر علماء الكتاب المقدس فى أصل الآية العبرى تكون برشت برى إيلوهيم إت إشميم بت هاريت وهى سبعة ومجموع حروف الكلمات هذه عبارة عن 28 حرف أى 7x 4 الثلاث كلمات الأولى عدد حروفها 14 وهى تكون الفاعل والأربع كلمات الأخرى التى تكون المفعول به عدد حروفها ايضا 14 والأعجب من كده أن عدد كلمات الله 7 وعدد الحروف التى فى كلمة السموات 7 وعدد الحروف فى كلمة الأرض 7 وكلمة إت التى فى الوسط عندما تضاف اليها الكلمة التى قبلها عدد حروف الكلمات فيها 7 ولما تضاف ليها حروف الكلمه التى تليها نجدها 7 ونروح لأنجيل متى الفقرة الأولى التى بها سلسلة أنساب السيد المسيح وهو مكتوب باللغة اليونانية نجد الفقرة الأولى من عدد 1 لعدد 11 عدد الكلمات اليونانية الموجودة فى هذه الفقرة 49 أى 7x7  وعدد الحروف الموجودة فى ال 49 كلمة 266 حرف أى 38 × 7 ومنهم 42 أسم علم أى أسماء أشخاص أى 6×7 ومنهم 7 كلمات ليست أسماء علم وحتى الأسم الوحيد للمدينة التى ذكرت وهو بابل عدد حروفها 7 وغيره ففى كل مكان فى الكتاب المقدس قاموا بفحصه وجدوا فى كل فقرة عبارة عن سباعيات ومثال آخر فى الأصحاح الثانى فى أنجيل متى قصة الميلاد وجدوا عدد الكلمات الموجودة فى الأصحاح الثانى 161 كلمة أى 23× 7 وعدد الحروف 896 حرف أى 128 ×7 وفقرة عماد السيد المسيح عدد الكلمات اللى فيها 35 أى 5×7 التى قيلت فى أنجيل مرقس وهذا هو العجيب أن كل تركيبة فى الكتاب المقدس فى كل جمله رقم 7 ومضعفاته دايما ظاهر ,وأيضا وجدوا الأعجب من ذلك من المعروف أن كل حرف له قيمة عددية يعنى حرف اليوتا الذى شكل حرف آى = 10 والحرف الذى يشبه الدلتا =4 ..بمعنى أن كل حرف من حروف العبرى أو اليونانى له قيمة عددية وعندما أخذوا كلمة أيسوس وجمعوا كل القيم العددية لكل حرف وجدوا القيمة لكلمة أيسوس 888 وفى سفر الرؤية أن ضد المسيح قيمته العدديه 666 بينما كلمة الله قيمتهاالعدديه 777 . أذا كل الأنجيل عبارة عن سباعيات مركبة بعضها على البعض الآخر للدرجة التى أدهشتهم وبالطبع أدهشتنى من الذى يستطيع أن يجعل بطرس يكتب مثل مرقس مثل موسى مثل داوود مثل عاموس مثل أشعياء مثل أرمياء أو مثل باقى الذين كتبوا أن يكتبون مثل بعضهم بطريقة السباعيات ؟ وهل من الممكن أن طريقة السباعيات أى أحد يقوم بعملها ؟ والحقيقة هم عملوا تجربة أتوا ب 161 كلمة مثل الموجودين فى أنجيل متى الأصحاح الثانى وأعطوها لشخص ما ليقوم بترتيبها ترتيب سباعيات بحيث يعطى الكلام فى النهاية معنى مفهوم ..مكث ثلاث سنوات!! ولم يستطع حتى بالكمبيوتر ليقوم بترتيبها سباعيات ويخرج كلام يسمع ويفهم لم يستطع ..والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه هل الكتاب المقدس لما كتب كانت الصدفة هى العامل المشترك فى كتابته بطريقة السباعيات ؟ بالرغم أن هذه الطريقة لا يستطيع أحد أن يعملها وليست معروفة وقال البعض ممكن يكون فى هذا الزمن هناك أشخاص تستطيع أن تكتب بهذه الطريقة وبحثوا فى كتب الشعر فى الأدب اليونانى والأدب العبرى من أنهم يجدون أحد كتب بهذه الطريقة لم يجدوا ..وقد وصلوا لدرجة أنهم قاموا بعمل بحث بنظرية الأحتمالات فقالوا لو هناك شخص ما معه كيس به 24 برتقاله ووقعوا منه على الأرض ما مدى أحتمال ما سقط على الأرض يترتب فى 6 صفوف كل صف فيه 4 وكان عدد الأحتمالات رقم خيالى أصفاره فقط أكثر من 30 ! وهذا يعطينا فكرة أستحالة أن الكتاب المقدس يكون كتبه أشخاص .فلابد من أبدع هذه الطريقة وصممها يكون شخص واحد وضع روحه فى الأربعين شخص الذين كتبوا على مدى الستة عشر قرنا من الزمن هو فكر واحد عمل فيهم ولذلك يقول بطرس الرسول فى رسالته الثانية  1: 21  لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللَّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.أذا لا يستطيع أحد أن يقوم بهذا العمل إلا ربنا لكى يكتب كل هذا الكلام بهذه الطريقة وهذا كان بحث خطير جدا أكتشف سنة 1925 ولكن لم ينشر إلا مؤخرا فى سنة 1992 .
بمعنى بعد حوالى 2000 من الزمن أستطاعوا أستيضاح آية سفر حبقوق ولم يكن أحد يستطيع فهمها ,والشىء العجيب الثانى غير أن الكتاب المقدس مكتوب بنظام واحد أن قصة الكتاب المقدس كلها واحدة كما قلت بعاليه سفر التكوين يبدأ بقصة الفردوس المفقود وينتهى بسفر الرؤيه بعودة الفردوس المفقود وأعتقد لو كان هناك شخص يقوم بتأليف قصة لن يستطيع تأليفها على مدى 16 قرن من الزمان لأنه لن يسطيع أن يعيش هكذا ,, وأيضا كما سنرى فى سفر التكوين أبتدأ بمنظر النهر الخارج من الجنة وسفر الرؤية ينتهى بمنظر النهر الخارج من عرش الله والخروف ,,قصة واحدة سجلت على مدى 16 قرن من الزمن قصة الفردوس وطريق العودة أليه .أذا جمال الكتاب المقدس أن أيدى الله صحيح الأشخاص اللى كتبوا وأبرزوا شخصياتهم فيه لكن أصبع الله كانت وراء كل ما كتبوه فى كل أسفار العهد القديم والجديد أنها تكتب بطريقة السباعيات .
الأصحاح الأول
1*بيقول فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض ولابد أن نفرق هنا مابين البدء الزمنى وما بين البدء الأزلى وهنا هذا البدء هو بدء زمنى مقصود به الخليقة أو بدء تاريخ الأرض وهو مختلف عن البدء الذى يبدأ به أنجيل يوحنا  فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. وهو هنا بدء أزلى لا يحد ولا يخضع لعامل الزمن .. خلق الله السموات والأرض ,فمن شروط الألوهيه أن الإله لا يوجده إله آخر أو شىء آخر لأن الناس الملحدين لما بيبدأوا يتكلموا فى هذا الصدد بيقولوا أنت تقولون أن الله خلق السماء والأرض ,أذا من أوجد الله أذا هناك آخر أوجده ,, ونرد ونقول لأ لأنه لو كان فى أحد آخر أوجد الله سنسير فى هذه السلسلة إلى أن نصل إلى نقطة أنه لابد أن يكون فى شخص ذو كيان واجب الوجود لوحده لم يوجده أحد ولذلك يقول فى البدء خلق الله وكلمة الله جائت بصيغة ألوهيم بصيغة الجمع وهى تعنى بالعبرية ألهه بصيغة الجمع وليست بصيغة المفرد .
2*ويوصف هذا الأصحاح بداية الكون وبداية الخليقة أن الأرض كانت خربة وخالية أو مشوشة ليس لها صورة وليس لها منظر وكان روح الله يرف على وجه المياه ونلاحظ هنا اول ارتباط ما بين الله وما بين المياه وإن كان بعض العلماء بيقولوا أن الحياه نشأت من المياه فهذا لا يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس ولابد ان نعرف شىء مهم هنا أن الكتاب المقدس ليس بكتاب علمى يقصد بالكلام المكتوب فيه انه يوضح أحداث أو علوم لأ لأن هدف الكتاب المقدس أنه يوضح قصة الأنسان ويركز على الأنسان فيبدأ يعلن أن روح الله كان موجود يرف على وجه المياه وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية.
3* وهنا أول شىْ خلقه الله هو النور وهنا نسأل لماذا خلق النور اولا ؟ لأنه بدون النور لا يمكن أن نرى أى شىء وده طبيعى عندما يكون شىء فى يدى ولم أستطيع أن أعرفه أقربه للنور وعندئذ أرى ما بيدى ويتضح معالمه أكثر وأكثر وأيضا لكى يكون كل شىْء ظاهر وواضح لمن سيخلق أخيرا وهو الأنسان لأنه الكتاب المقدس كله يتجه ناحية الأنسان ولذلك المسيح لما تكلم عن نفسه قال أنا هو نور العالم .. وبدون المسيح لا نستطيع أن نفهم العالم والطبيعه وأنا أتوجدت ليه وأنا عايش ليه وحياتى معناها أيه أذا من غير ما يكون المسيح موجود ونوره موجود لن أستطيع أن أعرف معنى حياتى ووجودى وكلما أقتربت من المسيح أكثر كل ما تتضح معنى حياتى أكثر وأفهم أنا أتوجدت ليه وعايش ليه وبأسعى ناحية أيه وما هى الأمور التى تحدث حولى  أذا فالمعنى الروحى الجميل الذى نسخلصه من هذه الآية ,,أرض خربة وخالية ومشوشة وليس لها منظر ولكن الله قال لها كلمة فسمعت الكلمة فتغيرت !وأذا كانت نفس الحكاية حياتى مشوشة ليس لها معنى ولا صوره خربه وخاليه وكلها ظلمه ,فمدى قبولى لكلمة الله يستطيع أن يغير فيا أشياء كثيرة جدا.
4*,5* وسنلاحظ أن فى الثلاث أيام الأولى للخلقة تتميز بشىء أن الله بيفصل ويميز فلما كانت الأرض خربة وخالية أستغل الله أول ثلاث أيام فى التمييز أى يفصل ما بين شىء وشىء آخر بين النور والظلمة وبين الجلد الذى فوق السماء وما بين المياه التى على الأرض  وغيره كما سنرى لاحقا ,, كأن فى البداية أن الله يوجد تمييز وفصل بين حياه وما بين حياه أخرى ,لأنه أيضا فى النهايه سيكون فى تمييز وفصل بين ناس وناس ولن تكون الدنيا على طول مشوشة لأنه سيكون فصل وفصل ,, ويقول وكان مساء وكان صباح ونلاحظ أنه أبتدأ بالمساء لأنه كانت الظلمة موجودة أولا وبعد ذلك أتى النور وهنا التمييز ما بين النور وما بين الظلمة يرمز لحياتين ..مابين ناس تعيش فى النور وهم أبناء النور وما بين ناس أخرى تعيش فى الظلمة وهم أبناء الظلمة ’والمسيح أتكلم عن الناس الذين يعملون السيئات يقول انهم لا يريدون أن يأتوا للنور لكى لا تظهر أعمالهم فيوبخوا  وأصبحت حياة القداسة أيضا ترمز إلى النور وحياة الخطية ترمز إلى الظلمة ,,الليل يرمز للخطية ولذلك يكثر صنع الخطايا فى الليل والظلمة فى الخفاء وأصبح الليل المكان والوقت اللذيذ لعشاق الخطية ,,كما أن النور هو الوقت اللطيف جدا للأنسان أبن النور .
6*7*8*السماء فى الكتاب المقدس تعنى شىء من ثلاثة أشياء :- 1- سماء الطيور أو المجال الجوى الذى يحيط بنا وتطير فيه الطيور 2- سماء النجوم التى بها النجوم والشموس والأقمار 3- سماء ما وراء هذا التى بها الخليقة الغير منظورة وبها الملائكة والملكوت والفردوس ,, وهذه هى الثلاث سموات التى تقصد بيها كلمة سماء بأستمرار فى الكتاب المقدس .
7*ألى 19* الحقيقة فى سؤال دائما بيسأل أو أتهام الكتاب المقدس أنه لا يتفق مع العلم بأن هناك شيئين ضد العقل  بأن الشمس والقمر هم الذين ينظمون الليل والنهار ولكن الشمس والقمر خلقوا فى اليوم الرابع فكيف كان الرابع والأيام الأولى كانت موجودة ,وأيضا خلقت النباتات فى اليوم الثالث والنباتات تحتاج ألى الضوء فكيف نمت قبل الشمس والقمر ؟أذا ماذا كان هذا النور؟ وأذا كان الشمس والقمر هم المعروفين بأنهم يمدونا بالنور ؟ ولكى نفهم هذه النقطة لابد أن نعرف أن النور الذى كان موجودا فى اليوم الأول كتب النور بكلمة عبرية وهى أور وهو المعروف لنا علميا بالسديم وهو عبارة عن تفاعل وتلاقى ذرات مع بعض تعطى أشعاع يخرج نور وهو مختلف عن نور الشمس والقمر الذى كان فى اليوم الرابع و أسمه بالعبرى ماروأوت وكما قلت أن الخليقة كلها كانت مشوشة وربنا بدأ بتنظيمها ففى اليوم الرابع ربنا نظم الشمس لحكم النهار والقمر لحكم الليل , لكن طبيعة النور نفسه أو طبيعة السديم نفسه الله أوجده فى اليوم الأول والسؤال كيف تنموا النباتات ؟ طبعا من نور السديم وأيضا هناك نباتات معروفة بنباتات الظل تنموا فى الظلام ولذلك لا يتعارض ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس مع العلم .
وبدأ بخلق كل شىء كجنسه البقوليات بجذورها والأشجار بثمارها ونلاحظ ملاحظة لطيفة هنا أن الله خلق ماروأوت أو الشموس والنجوم والأقمار وحددها ويقول لتكون لآيات وأوقات وأيام وسنين وماذا تعنى كلمة آيات هنا ؟ تعنى معجزات عجيبة ونلاحظ أن الله للذين يقرأون فى الكتاب المقدس بيستخدم النجوم والشموس لعمل معجزات معينة ومثال ذلك فى العهد القديم فى معجزة حدثت مع الشمس مع يشوع بن نون يشوع 10 : 12 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلرَّبَّ, يَوْمَ أَسْلَمَ الرَّبُّ الأَمُورِيِّينَ أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, أَمَامَ عُيُونِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «يَا شَمْسُ دُومِي عَلَى جِبْعُونَ, وَيَا قَمَرُ عَلَى وَادِي أَيَّلُونَ».إلى أن أنتصر , ومعجزة أخرى مع حزقيا الملك عندما رجع ظل الشمس 10 درجة للخلف وهذه الملوك الثانى 20: 9  قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ: [هَذِهِ لَكَ عَلاَمَةٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ عَلَى أَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَفْعَلُ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ: هَلْ يَسِيرُ الظِّلُّ عَشَرَ دَرَجَاتٍ أَوْ يَرْجِعُ عَشَرَ دَرَجَاتٍ؟]. وأجمل مثال ساعة صلب المسيح حصلت معجزة وسجلها شخص أسمه دينوسيوس الأريوباغى وكتبها من مصر وعندما حدثت صرخ بأعلى صوته وقال أنه من المستحيل أن هذا يحدث إلا أذا كان إله الطبيعة متألم أو غاضب وكلنا نعلم ماهى المعجزة التى حدثت لأننا نعلم أن المسيح صلب فى يوم الفصح ويوم الفصح دائما 14 نيسان أى أن القمر يكون مكتمل بدر وليس هلال ومن المعروف فى علم الفلك والطبيعة أنه من المستحيل حدوث كسوف للشمس أذا كان القمر مكتمل أو بدر لأن القمر يستمد ضوءه من ضوء الشمس ولذلك دينوسيوس الأريوباغى فى يوم 14 نيسان رأى أن الشمس أظلمت وحدث لها كسوف وهذا كان سبب أيمانه الذى كتبه بعد ذلك بأنه ذهب يبحث عن سبب ما حدث ووجد أنه فى وقت حدوث هذا الكسوف كان وقت صلب المسيح كما فى مرقس 15: 30 وَلَمَّا كَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ السَّادِسَةُ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ.وكما فى لوقا 23 : 44 و45  وَكَانَ نَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ فَكَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ. 45وَأَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ مِنْ وَسَطِهِ. 
ما معنى وكان مساء وكان صباح؟ وهناك سؤال آخر هل كانوا الأربعة وعشرون ساعة المعروفين لنا ؟ بالتأكيد لأ فهى فقرات زمنية غير معروفة وغير محددة ولذلك عندما يقول العلم أن هناك العصر الحجرى والعصر والعصر والعصر ألى آخره هذا أيضا لا يتعارض مع العلم لأنه مازال إلى الآن فى القطب الشمالى والقطب الجنوبى يكونون سته أشهر نهار على طول وستة أشهر ليل على طول ولذلك اليوم والمساء المكتوبين هنا فى سفر التكوين ليسوا الأربعة والعشرين ساعة المعروفين لدينا ,فكل هذه الأشياء أبتدأت تنظم أوقات وأيام وسنين فى اليوم الرابع .
20*ألى 23* فى اليوم الخامس أبتدأت الطيور تظهر والزحافات التى فى الماء ونلاحظ أن الأنسان لم يخلق أولا لشيئين مهمين أولا حتى لا يشعر فى نفسه أنه أزلى وانه بداية الخليقة وأصل الخليقة وهذه هى النقطة التى يسقط فيها الملحدين الآن لأنهم يقولون أننا أصل الحياة! نحن الذين أوجدوا الحياة وأن الأنسان هو إله هذه الحياة فهو الذى يخلق ويخترع ويدبر ولذلك نجد أن الله خلقه آخر شىء وثانيا خلقه أخيرا لأنه يحبه فلم يخلقه إلا عندما أخلق كل شىء  مكتمل أولا لكى يتمتع الأنسان بها وعندما يوجد فى الكون يشعر بجمال الطبيعة وبجمال الخليقة وجمال الكون فعندئذ يستطيع أن يشعر بحلاوة الله القريب منه .
24*و25 وهنا خرج من الأرض كل البهائم والدبابات والوحوش كأجناسها ولذلك الحيوان ينتهى أيضا فى الأرض وإن كان فى تشابه بينه وبين الأنسان إلا أن الأنسان سنعرف أنه بيفرق عن الحيوان لاحقا بالرغم أن الأنسان أيضا من التراب لكن معه شىْ آخر النسمة التى نفخت , فالحيوان ليس فيه روح لكن فيه نفس و نفسه فى دمه ودمه عندما يسفك على الأرض يذهب فى التراب.
26* وهنا نلاحظ انه هناك أختلاف عن بقية الخلق السابق أن الله يقول ليكن فيكون ولكن هنا يقول نعمل الأنسان كشبهنا ونلاحظ أن هناك مشورة أى أن الله كان فيه فكر فى خلقة الأنسان ولذلك عندما يوضع الأنسان كتاج المخلوقات ليس لأن الله أمر فكان لأ! الله فكر فيه وكأن كل تفكير الله موجود فى الأنسان وفى طبيعة الأنسان كان يتضمن أيضا تفكيره فى الفداء والخلاص لأنه كان  يعلم أيضا سقوط الأنسان ولذلك نرى آيات كثيرة تدل على ذلك كما يقول بولس الرسول فى رسالته لأفسس 1: 4و5   كَمَا اخْتَارَنَا فِيهِ قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، لِنَكُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ قُدَّامَهُ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، 5إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا لِلتَّبَنِّي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ،وكذلك فى سفر الرؤيا 13: 8 فَسَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْحَمَلِ الَّذِي ذُبِحَ.بمعنى ان الفداء كان موجود فى ذهن الله حتى من قبل السقوط حتى من قبل خلقة الأنسان ونفس التعبير الذى يقوله نعمل الأنسان بصيغة الأقانيم ,على صورتنا كشبهنا والحقيقة المسيح عندما يقول عنه بولس الرسول فى رالرساله إلى فيليبى 2: 6 – 8   الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. 7  لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. 8وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.وهنا نسأل ما الفرق بين أن المسيح صورة الله وأن أنا صورة الله ؟ الحقيقة لورجعنا لللغات الأصلية التى كتب بها الأنجيل وخصوصا اليونانية نجد أنه يستخدم للمسيح تعبير جميل أسمه مورفيه يعنى صورة طبق الأصل ,بينما عندما يتكلم عن الأنسان يستخدم كلمة دومى ومنها كلمة دمية يعنى عروسه أو نموذج أو تمثال فهنا يوجد فرق بين كلمة مورفية ونحن ننطق بها فى صلاة الساعة السادسة عند قراءة البولس فى رسالة فيليبى مورفيه إن أوهو ليمب أمبيه وهذه الكلمة موجودة بالقبطى ولكن أخذت من اليونانى بينما الأنسان كلمة دومى يعنى نموذج , فعندما قال نعمل الأنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فالأنسان هنا نموذج لله المثلث الأقانيم وعندما قال نعمل نلاحظ أيضا أن العبرية لا تعرف صيغة التعظيم التى لم تعرف إلا فى اللغة العربية ومؤخرا فالعبرية هناك صيغة جمع فقط ولا يوجد صيغة التعظيم كما فى العربية عندما نعظم أنفسنا نقول نحن . أذا هنا نرى الثالوث فى عبارة نعمل الأنسان بمعنى هناك تفكير ومشورة لأهمية هذا الأنسان فكما أن الله مثلث الأقانيم آب وأبن وروح قدس أيضا الأنسان به ثلاث أبعاد (1) الجسد الذى هو العضلات والأعضاء والأجهزة و(2) النفس وهى الأفكار والمشاعر و(3) الروح التى هى نفخة من الله ,وكما أن الله يميزه ثلاثة أشياء الفكر والأحساس والأرادة أيضا الأنسان به ثلاثة أشياء فكر ومشاعر وأرادة التى تترجم من أفكاره ومشاعره وأحاسيسه فخلقه على صورته وشبهه أيضا فى القداسة وفى الحرية وفى التفكير وفى الأرادة ولذلك يقول بعد ما خلقه يقول يتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الدبابات التى تدب على الأرض .
27*حتى 31*بالرغم فى هذا الوقت كان الله يتكلم عن آدم فقط لكن حواء كانت موجودة فى آدم داخلة ولذلك يكلم آدم أيضا بصيغة الجمع ويعطيه بركة الأثمار والأكثار, ونلمح من هذه الآية أن بعض الناس الذين ربطوا ما بين الجنس والخطية فذلك خطأ لأن الجنس كان موجودا قبل الخطية وكان فى تكاثر وفى إثمار ومن المؤكد أن الجنس تشوه بالخطية,لكن الجنس فى الأول فى حد ذاته لم يكن خطية لكن لم أنفلتت كل المعايير واتشوشت مرة ثانية صار الجنس مرتبط بالخطية , وبعد ذلك قال أثمروا وأكثروا وأملأوا كل الأرض وأعطاه سلطان على كل الخليقة لأنه صار تاج الخليقة وأعطى الله الأنسان كل بقل يبذر بذرا وكل شجر فيه ثمر يبذر بذرا طعاما له ولذلك الكنيسة عندما تقول لنا فى الصيام أن لا نأكل لحوم ونرجع للطعام النباتى وهى هنا تقصد أرجاعنا للحاله التى كان عليها الأنسان قبل السقوط  وقبل الأنسان ما يتشوه بالخطية .
ولذلك فى اليوم السادس خلق الأنسان وأيضا أعيد تجديد خلقته فى اليوم السادس ولذلك نصللى فى القطع الساعة السادسة ونقول يا من فى اليوم السادس وفى وقت الساعة السادسة سمرت على الصليب , فأذا كان الأنسان مخلوق على صورة الله وشبهه فأن الأنسان لا يمكن يجد راحة إلا على أصله ولذلك نجد القديس أوغسطينوس يقول تعبير لطيف ( خلقتنا يا الله لك ولن نجد راحتنا إلا فيك) لأن الأنسان يحن إلى الأصل ولذلك سنرى أن كل أنسان بيدعى أنه متدين حتى فى الأديان الحقيقية أو فى الأديان الكاذبة ,لأن الأنسان بيميل ألى أصله ,وكان دائما السؤال الذى يخطر على بال الأنسان بأستمرار هو لماذا خلق الله الأنسان؟ بالرغم أن الله كان يعلم بسابق علمه أنه سيسقط وأنه كان فى طريقه للضياع وأنه سيتسبب فى متاعب كثيرة جدا على الله وعلى الأنسان نفسه؟ ,ولذلك يقول القديس أغريغوريوس الناطق بالألهيات عن هدف الخلقة تعبير لطيف وهو ( كونتنى أذ لم أكن من أجل تعطفاتك الجزيله كونتنى أذ لم أكن ,من أجل الصلاح وحده ) لأن الله طبيعته كلها عطاء وكلها صلاح يريد أن يعطى الأنسان وكلمة صالح تعنى أغاسوس ,فالله ليس مغلق على ذاته وعلى العكس فهو منفتح على الخليقة كلها يريد أن يعطى ,فهو أوجد الأنسان من أجل أن الأنسان يتقبل عطايا الله ويأخذ من الله ويتمتع لأن الله لا يأخذ فهو منغلق على ذاته فهو يريد كل شىء له ولكن يريد أن يعطى وليس بهدف كما يتصور البعض أو يأخذونه على أن الله خلق الأنسان لكى يعبده ونتسائل لو أن الله هكذا يصبح أنانى فلكى يتعبد يجعل الأنسان يتكبدكل هذا التعب فالحقيقة ليست هكذا لأن العبادة ربنا تركها لأرادة وحرية الأنسان ويقول له أنا أريد أن اعطيك وأمتعك فأذا أردت أن تأتى وتعبدنى وتعيش معى تكون هذه هى أرادتك وتكون هذه هى مسرتك ,فلو كان الله لن يخلق الأنسان لأنه يعلم أن الأنسان سيخطىء أذا هنا الله عاجز أمام الشر او خايف أو ضعيف أمام الشر وليس من الممكن أن يكون الله خايف أو ضعيف أو عاجز أمام الشر أذا الحقيقة هى أن الله خلق الأنسان لكى يمتع الأنسان وهو يعلم كامل المعرفة أن الأنسان سيقع وسيخطىء وأيضا كان يعلم بقدرته أنه سيجدد خلقة الأنسان مرة تانيه . ولأجل ذلك من يقول لما ربنا عارف أن الأنسان سيغلط من الأفضل أن لا يخلقه؟ الرد عليهم أن الله لو فعل ما يقولون أذا الله عاجز أو خايف أمام الأنسان وأمام ضعف الأنسان هو عاجز ولا يستطيع أن يفعل له شىء ,,الرد أن ربنا من أجل الحب خلق ومن أجل الحب قدس ومن أجل الحب أيضا أعاد خلقة الأنسان مرة اخرى .
وألى هنا أنتهى الأصحاح الأول ولنا بقية مع الأصحاح الثانى أنتظرونى كلام الله لا ينتهى أبدا ولألهنا كل المجد.
أخيكم فكرى جرجس
.


----------



## aymonded (20 يوليو 2012)

الأخ المحبوب فكري، أشكرك على هذا التأمل وتعبك فيه، ولكن ارجو أن تكبر الفونط وتخليه [4] أو [5] علشان بس الناس اللي نظرها على قدها وضعف زيي كده، لأني مش قادر أقرأ الكلام بصراحة، أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------

